
 My Favorite Bug - prakash
http://secretsofconsulting.blogspot.com/2009/02/my-favorite-bug.html
======
vladimir
For me, there are two types of bugs: bugs that can teach you something and
random bugs. I love the first type - these are bugs that make me read and
learn something.

